# Weekly Photo Challenge #51 for Week of 7/3/16



## wvdawg (Jul 2, 2016)

This week's theme is - *"starts with F"* - and the interpretation is up to you. The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 3, 2016)

Fantastic choice so here's one of my Favorite Fine Feathered Friends with the Flash


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 4, 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## karen936 (Jul 4, 2016)

Freedom


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 5, 2016)

Awesome capture Karen!  Long may she wave!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 5, 2016)

*Neighborhood Fireworks*

Took this shot looking through the trees behind the neighbor's house across the street.  Lots of fireworks in that subdivision!


----------



## carver (Jul 9, 2016)

Great shots everyone,I went to a parade in the mountains over the fourth.
Firetruck


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 9, 2016)

What a neat old firetruck!  Nice shot Jerry!


----------



## carver (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks Dennis,hope Y'all are well


----------



## Batgirl (Jul 11, 2016)

Sorry that I am late posting, I took this last week.  

Flight


----------

